# GSD breeders in the UK?



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Any suggestions? The closer to scotland the better. I keep searching online but keep finding show dogs.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Very few working line breeders in scotland. I would suggest having a look in England .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

pm gary garner here--he has an AWESOME bitch--but that's at least partly due to gary's work with her, lol


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I believe going to clubs and meeting folk with working gsd will yeild best results and assist you with where to look for your prospect


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

is gary anywhere close to scotland? my knowledge of where anything is in the UK is sadly lacking (but i can get around the US just fine ), but for no bigger than the whole country is, seems like working GSD breeders would be easy to find just by networking.....clubs, whatever.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

We closed the Borders to the southerners. Most of the sport dogs up here in ole alba are from doon south or imports.


----------

